# HK travel agents



## neederleader (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi - I want to plan a quick trip to Japan to go skiing and wondered if anyone knew a good travel agent that organises such holidays. I'm new to HK, so not sure where would be a good place to go for advice from a local agent.

Thinking of staying a couple of days in Tokyo then going to one of the resorts around Nagano.

Thanks
Needs


----------



## Tigerlily1 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Charlotte Travel*

Speak to jackie or BoBo...they are very professional.


----------

